# Backpacker wedding: easy countries to get married in!



## molteb (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Folks,

My fiance and I need some advice about getting hitched overseas this March. He's Norwegian and I'm Australian and we're trying to avoid cross-continental family dramas by eloping...yeehah!

We'd love to do the deed somewhere cold and snowy...we're dedicated ski bums from way back.

We're currently living in China, so a place that doesn't require us to first travel back to our respective countries and organise witnessed paperwork would be ideal. Anything that can be done by correspondance is A OK. 

Any suggestions, tips, ticks or potential problems that we might encounter??

Cheers,

Alessia and Thomas


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

molteb said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My fiance and I need some advice about getting hitched overseas this March. He's Norwegian and I'm Australian and we're trying to avoid cross-continental family dramas by eloping...yeehah!
> 
> ...


Not that I'm any expert but I think wherever you go, either here, in Norway or elsewhere abroad you'll run into needing a certain ammount of documentation to prove under whichever countries laws you are able to be legally married.

My first thought re Skiing was Japan for though there'll be the language issues, a google of " wedding in japan " finds a few package offers but some of them were lacking in detail so I then tried Japanese Marriage Law and Marriage in Japan gives some useful info and it seems a legal marriage in Japan gets performed at a registration office and then a Ceremony afterwards if needed, they having plenty of great shrines in gardens etc. for photography.

The article is based on one of the couple being a Japanese so perhaps some more searching is needed to see if two non Japanese is OK, but still a process to show you are entitled to be married.

Maybe it'd not be much different cost wise to fly to Vancouver in Canada for some skiing [Winter Olympics on too!] and then you'll not have the language to deal with though I can imagine still some documentation to provide and perhaps the Norwegian ones could require translating.

You could always go further south for the traditional Las Vegas Quickie and then head to Colorado for some skiing.

Maybe you'll find a marriage celebrant to marry you at the top of a chairlift somewhere!
And guess what, Peter and Kaye, Aussies and Kaye a celebrant are going to be in Vancouver early this year; don't know if her licence will allow her doing it there but they're into skiing too.
HomeExchange.com? - Listing #66529 - Brisbane at its best - beautiful Teneriffe Village, luxury river side apartment

I'll leave it to you to see what's required for either.

Best wishes for nifty nuptials and a happy future in wedded bliss.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2010)

get married in Las Vegas with elvis


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2010)

only kidding, Wanderer is right.... Japan is culturally full and a great place to get hitched up. Why not go there and have a sushi wedding at the shaolin temple. They do it! My mate did it once.


----------

